# Garrett GT3782



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

Any one using one of these turbos on a VR6? I have one and i am planning on putting on my car this winter just wanted to know if anyone else used one.
Specs are:
Model: GT3782 
Compressor A/R: 0.54 
Compressor trim: 52 
Compressor Wheel: 82mm 
Turbine A/R: 1.12 
Turbine trim: 84 
Watercooled: NO 
Wastegate: external only 
Flanges: Split scroll T3 4 bolts outlet


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Garrett GT3782 (mocas)*

hello lag. turbine a/r of 1.12 is a little big for my tastes, but I am an autocrosser, so spool time is critical for me. it will give awesome top end though. if you're looking for something that will kill cars on the highway or drag racing, this is probably a pretty good turbo for that. if it's for mainly city driving, I would consider something a little smaller.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Garrett GT3782 (BoiseMK1GTI)*

True it will be driven on the street but it will be more for top end but i hope it wont start spooling at like 5000 rpms either.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Garrett GT3782 (mocas)*

looking at that map,you will have to be running some serious boost to make it worth while, and that might take a lot of rpm's to get to. i would go smaller. 
what about a gt35/40?


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Garrett GT3782 (mikemcnair)*

Yea, I'm going to guess about 25psi+ at about 5k-5200 RPM. If you can get a hold of a .68 or so hotside for that thing, it will bring the spool down to about 4300-4500 or so would be my guess. Any way you look at it, that thing will require a lot of boost to be efficient and won't make it for a while.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Garrett GT3782 (BoiseMK1GTI)*

All taken care gonna get it tweeked up a bid. Thanks for the info


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Garrett GT3782 (mocas)*

On a twelve valve that's a waste of money.
To me it's more of a look how big my turbo is,more than anything else


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

its not really that big. There are a lot of 12v's running around on here with bigger. 
Granted, its no t3t4 either. lol


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (801pete)*

its not really that big. There are a lot of 12v's running around on here with bigger. 
_______________________________________________________________________
Never said it wasn't possible,just that the end result for a street car is a waste.gt35 will net you same results at lower psi,and rpms.
Look at those maps they are not suitible for the vr6,especially stock displacement.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

look up a gt35/40r 1.06 a/r. im debating right now to either go with the 1.06 or the .82


----------



## KVR6turbo (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_look up a gt35/40r 1.06 a/r. im debating right now to either go with the 1.06 or the .82
 Get a 1.06 a/r. Had one, loved it.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

message sent! got some questions!


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (mocas)*

Cant i just change the Turbine Housing? I know they sell smaller housing wouldnt that iliminate the lag if i were to get something like a .96


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (mocas)*

That turbo shares the same 82mm compressor wheel as the GT35R and GT40(82). The turbine wheel is 4.5mm larger then the GT35R and there is no ball bearing option so it should spool alittle later in the rpm range. I don't think it would be that bad of a turbo if you can get a smaller turbine housing like a .69 or .81 on there. I think a 6 speed gearbox would help keep boost up between shifts as well.


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*

gt35 and gt40 have a 65lb wheel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*

thanks im gonna try getting a smaller turbine housing see what happens.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_thanks im gonna try getting a smaller turbine housing see what happens.

I got T4 housings for the 35R if you need them. drop me an IM if interested.
Paul


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

IM Sent


----------

